# Abandoned Farm House - East Sussex - Crowborough - August 2015



## TR PHOTOGRAPHY (Aug 11, 2015)

Just a quick post today, After a day of not getting entry into two abandoned schools and an old manor in east sussex, I found this place on my way back from Kent. I think the site was left in the 60s and has just been left to rot so I thought id get in while I could. I will be heading back at some point to view the main house which is fenced off. My short film of the locations says it all. Enjoy 

TR.

​


----------

